# The Saturday Project, Pickup Box Drawers & Such



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

.....and a few minutes on Sunday morning.
New truck, 8 foot box, bought it to keep it longer than I have been keepin' 'em.
Lot's of great ideas out there. I look at everybody's rig when I hunt and trial. One spectrum to the other. But I like caps on trucks, I like the storage and the weather resistance, now I need organization. So I went with the drawers and platforms.
My plans for the future in clude building my own custom 4 hole removable dog crate (but I can't find the components I bought 10 years back, so now I have to redesign it) In the mean time this should work just fine. I bookmarked a thread of Partridgehunters from a few years back and used it as a model of sorts.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=202845&highlight=saturday+project

Then I set out to do things a bit different. I wanted the platform to cover completely side to side and that was the design I started with and I built it. Trouble was (before I attached the deck to the frame) I realized I would not be able to easily remove it from the back (that was a criteria.) So I had to thin it up. I still have to tip it about a foot or so to get it out, but I want to be able to do a thorough cleaning when it's required.

I did want or need the entire 8 feet of bed covered. I want the drawers to be supported by the tail gate when they were extended full out. I only needed 80 inches of deck ( I will make each dog box 20 inches wide) and that left 16 inches or so rear of the deck, just enough to fit regular size coolers and other things.

One thing I didn't do that I wish I would have done up front is make provisions for adding dividers in the drawers. I should have grooved the sides and used luan for the dividers. Too late for that. After I use it a while I will determine what I need and then add them

I plan to paint it as soon as the BIL is free and he has his airless sprayer fired up.

5/8 ply on the top deck, 1/2 for the base. Luan for the drawer bottom, what was left when ripping the top deck used for the right, left and center supports and 1 bys for the drawers. Glued and screwed it all. Made the drawers a bit too tight and that was my Sunday project, 50 grit sanding belt and 45 minutes before they would slide easily. One is still tighter than I want.............a few humid days might just lock it in good.









[/IMG]

One drawer full extended and supported by the tail gate.








[/IMG]



This is the setup I'll use until I finish phase 2 and it is the setup I have been using without the platform. Notice the deck gaps to the side wall. I didn't on the first go around. I custon fit all the change in surface, cut it out, fit it a little better then used the one hand as a pattern for the other. It fit like a glove, but it wouldn't have easily slide out. So I trimmed it by sneaking up on it, trimming and trying etc. I would have finished easily in one day if I hadn't spent so much time on this aspect.








[/IMG]

I can easily reach in the Windoors and control the kennel doors. They all open forward in truck position.








[/IMG]

This lady was going into Home Depot (somewhere) while I loaded all the material in the truck








[/IMG]


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Nicely done Bobby. Looks like a helluva set up. I too like toppers, especially with the painter windows on the side. Sure wish mine had them.

Are you sure that lady wasn't walking into a Wallmart?


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good Bob.

How will you keep them from sliding?when you speed up or slow down?

Ben


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

I use bungee straps connected to my truck bed tie downs. Quick, easy, cheap, and effective. 

Bobby?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Looking good Bob.


Merimac said:


> Looks good Bob.
> 
> How will you keep them from sliding?when you speed up or slow down?
> 
> Ben


For my old drawer/kennel, I used eye bolts through the edge of the overhanging platform above the drawer, through which I inserted ratcheting style tie-downs/hooks. Worked well. 
(BTW, I'm selling both the old drawer and Easy Loader 2 dog kennel).


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

I told my girlfriend to quit wearing that shirt last week.:SHOCKED:


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Fill those drawers with squeekie toys, blankies, treats, a furminator, a mars coat king, your andis and Oster clippers and those drawers will never slide open.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

The drawers won't be sliding' open (her drawers ............) They are nearly press fit into place. The whole thing seems fairly tight. If the whole thing slides around (or rearward) I'll have to figure some kind of gizmo.
The kennels only slide around when Di drives. It's her truck, I'll leave the kennels in after a long weekend. When I use it again later in the week they are scattered all thru out the back end. I don't ask or comment. In fact this last sentence is the only word I have ever uttered on the issue.
The wood deck affords more friction than the bed liner ever could, therefore when I use it things should be OK.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

By the way. Some of you may have noticed the Classic truck parked next to the pickup in the second photo. Just in time for the Woodward Dream Cruise, 1984 Chevy Suburban, 3 owners, 114,000 original miles. V8, auto, lots of extras (a bag of empty Pabst & Black Label bottles) $1300. Hurry!


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I really like your drawer set up; been intending to build something like that for the past year myself. I intend to line the drawers and top with all weather carpet. I have a owens two dog kit crate and it will fit perfect up on a set up like that.

looks good.


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

oilcan said:


> I told my girlfriend to quit wearing that shirt last week.:SHOCKED:


I want to know what it says on the front?? Bobby how about posting that picture?? BTW nice setup!!

BC


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Bear Creek said:


> I want to know what it says on the front?? Bobby how about posting that picture?? BTW nice setup!!
> 
> BC


FYI
http://www.tshirthell.com/funny-shirts/who-needs-big-tits-when-you-have-an-ass-like-this/


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Bear Creek said:


> I want to know what it says on the front?? Bobby how about posting that picture?? BTW nice setup!!
> 
> BC


The front is written:

Who needs big t***s

on the back

When you have an ass like this.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice. I'm going to build one this summer. 
Is that a Lund in the reflection on the 4th picture?


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Lucky Dog said:


> Nice. I'm going to build one this summer.
> *Is that a Lund *in the reflection on the 4th picture?


Very perceptive. Yes, it's my wifes boat. She complains when I don't want to go fishing. I'm the driver and mechanic. Fortunately for the both of us, it hasn't needed much wrenching.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Very perceptive. Yes, it's my wifes boat. She complains when I don't want to go fishing. I'm the driver and mechanic. Fortunately for the both of us, it hasn't needed much wrenching.


Your wife's boat, your wife's truck.... Starting to see a pattern here...


----------

